# How about Roll Call?



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would like to see if we can get a post (hint this one) where all of the OGFer's just type here or a little message. i think it would be neat if we can get just about everyone to drop a line on this post.

I'll Start.... BMFFISHING247 Here  

BMF :G


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ain't nothing but a G thang baby!!! Parma's in the house!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathunters here!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

RaiderandRed are tunin'!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! here....that is bitchin Todd for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CK ~**~


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

little billy G-whiz fish chimmed in.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Oufisherman here, just trying to get some thesis stuff started!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Ol' Whiskers, alive & kickin'


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

:B Ess GO FIsh


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Present :d


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Present and now accounted for


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

git involved with this silly crap.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here and present!


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

My message was too short, so I have to write more.

I'm here.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm here did I win??


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am here. Now if I could just find my brain. My wife swears I left it in some stream with the fish. What are we doing agian, oh yea I am here.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think post like are silly.  

*Mellon HERE!*


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Yo........

...


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Katfish present and at 40 per cent power


----------



## Ohiobassman54 (May 28, 2004)

ohiobassman here an running


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

Jeep here strong and runnin


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

YO! Present and accounted for...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Get the net!


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

Old Graybeard present and accounted for, SIR! Just thinkin, might have to change my handle since I've shaved off that old gray beard. Naaaaaaaaa.
It's a tad cooler now and I will get another going in the fall.

BMF: I bet out of almost 4,000 members you might get 200 of them to chime in. What do you think?


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

sliderville here


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

walleye60,still here and alive.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Despite having many other things I "should" be doing I am here as well


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope for more than 200 i'm hope for 201!


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

Fish2day wasn't (fishing 2day). He was here being mustered for role call ........


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

H Dubya on the line....whats on ya mind?


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

am i really here or am i dreaming?


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

hang in there oufisherman been there done that.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

* I Should Be Fishing !*


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie Muskie


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Wishing I was Fishing.....


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

present and accounted for!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Hawghunter is here


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Alls well here!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, I'll bite......


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

Is this like a chain letter. If you don't reply your fishing luck will cease.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

bronze; reporting for duty


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Gotta love the monday mornings. Alive, and we'll leave it at that.

Kevin


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm here too!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Swantucky checkin' in.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

LOOK AT ME! Mr. Catfish is here.


----------



## pacosraiders (Apr 13, 2004)

pacosraiders here...


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Not "belly" up

Sowbelly


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Steely123 here......

why the '1, 2, 3' on the handle ?....

cause that's how I catch 'em....1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.....


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

worminator present. How far will this go???


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah i'm here wasting time at work......


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Im here too!   
Tory


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Here I are.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Normally I'm not into gratuitous posting, but what the heck.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

"I caught you a delicious bass."


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

badda-boom-badda-bing

Tee is here.....

forgeddabouit....


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

what ever guys count me in  
mrtwister_jbo

twist it till she screams or yells harder


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

I am here. :G


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. 300 here. Sitting around waiting for the fall bite.


----------



## Carpman_1977 (Apr 21, 2004)

Is it fall yet? I think I am sweating to death.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I'm here,
let me look.
YUP! 
I'm here!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm here, Monday-Friday from 6am to 5pm


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Wormdunk,you mean you of all people missed out on the beer poll?


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

lame thread


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Locked and loaded. I'm here.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello! -Hooch-


----------



## BigJohn (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup - what do you mean I need 10 characters?????


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

Did someone say beer?


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

What are you people wasting your time for! Shouldn't we be fishing!  :B


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here.........


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

RiverRat (A.K.A. FlatheadManiac)......here!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i ain't no holler back girl!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Da Snatch Is In Da House!!!!!

:B :B :B :B :B​


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

*3 Catfish--55lb.-31.4lb-10lb = 96.4 lbs of Catfish in 4 Trip's out on Lake Logan

The Cat Mazter is Here & Catching Big Fish.* :B


----------



## bluufrdtrk (Apr 15, 2004)

i am here and lovin it!


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

present!

Fish all the time... It's good for your heart!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Live2Fish on board.

Last check (7/19 20:28) - Only 92 people on this site?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Yawn... ... ...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

36 lbs? ................dang Ive boated 50 lb Carp in Ohio!!


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

I know this is a very boring post but thought it would be neat to see how many we can get.

BMF :G


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I'm here.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Big Chessie Present and accounted for reporting for duty


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

I am here.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

LTFD596 - putting the wet stuff on the red stuff!


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

i am here...


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Pond Puppy is Present (say that three times fast)


----------



## mustcatchfish (May 14, 2005)

mustcatchfish or will go insane


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

#88.........................................


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I'm not here - I went fishing


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

A little sillyness can be a good thing...as long as it doesn't interfere with important stuff ....like fishing.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I must have been lost because I didn'tsee this thread until now!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Set the hook, jack his jaw, cross his eyes, hurt his feelings, rip his lip Mean..........................


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

I'm here checking out this web site a couple times a day. I love to read all the ridiculous comments.

Now go KISS A BASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I am here, did I make it in time?


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

uuummmmmm yeaaaaa...


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I started to feel left out...so I had to add myself to the list.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm HERE DUDES!!!! HORRAY!!


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

Im here so u guys better throw ur rollies in the sky and wave'm side to side


----------



## Boilie (Jul 15, 2005)

dunkle, mushijobah....hmmmmmm


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

aafdljoghernbvuigrvbsdkfjheurhnvbnei


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wa already here, but I just had to be REPLY #100


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

102.... i've been out of town too long, never saw this post till now!!!
dday


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Uh , which way did I go , which way did I go .


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

here.....and looking for the big one!


----------



## me223 (Apr 23, 2005)

Tight lines,

Mike


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

...don't know if I'm coming or going.....


----------



## Willie301 (May 4, 2005)

Here, And Hello to all.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

thread has made it past page ten, I will sign in. I am here with pole in hand, where we going?????


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Todays secret ingrediant is...

CARP


----------



## Pizza Hut Abdul (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Sirs,

My name is Abdul; I fish in Pakistan and Olentangy River when I live in Columbus. 

It is my thoughts that you are wondering where the Pizza Hut comes from? It is a favorite treat of mine.

Thanks for opportunity for introduction.

-pha

Please don't forget the chutney.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Greetings, is there any relation to Paula?


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Yo!!yo!!yo!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry, just got back from greenup dam!! Think I'll stock some fish in the pool


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

heading to the classic in 6 hours!
Waiting for ice.


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

my wife and kids say im still here.....don't trustem though


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

I sad toward the beginning of this thread that we would never make 200. Come on people, get of your duff's and prove me wrong.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Are Carp Sportfish!!!!

LOL Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzy :S


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh well! At least I'm still here lurking once in awhile.  I hope to have some fishing reports this Fall and more time to surf the web this Winter.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The blades have been sharpened!


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

dont run with scissors and wait 1 hour after eating before swimming...... 

[homer] uummmmmmmmmmm beeeer! [/homer]


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Boogety boogety boogety shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.......


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Where's the beef???????


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

wheres all the water coming from???? did you forget the drain plug again!!!!!


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

I Got Beer


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I got deer


----------



## Boat builder (May 15, 2005)

I'm Here once and awhile


----------



## Bass_assasin (Mar 7, 2005)

I like stuff!!!! Do you like stuff????


----------



## RHiller (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm here too !


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm either fishin or rockin!Hence the name.Anyone that wants to check out a good ORIGINAL,hardworking band,then check out my band SINDUST.If your bored hop over to our site at www.sindust.com or hear us on www.myspace.com.Would love to hear from my fellow OGF'ers on what ya think!Sign the guestbook and say hello!Oh ya,I like this thread...good call.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

im here...dunkle...mushi....slayer..brothers in action


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Over 4000 members and only this many responces?..Lets hear ya!


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

I still check in now and then. New Job and Salt Fork being near dry have seriously cramped my fishing. Haven't even gone yet this year. Just got a real computer, so the site is much easier to use than it was with webtv 
Later,
-Spike


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

DA 

Capt - Hook 
count me in


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

Cant believe this post is still going!!! But since it is..
Hey Ya'll!!!
Tight lines....
Now go out and get some....
:B


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

This is about the least informative posting I've ever read, but I'd better cause I don't want to loose whatever little luck I have had being in the great outdoors.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

This is an absolute riot. Great idea. NOT!

Gene's here.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

hello, is there anybody out there?

:F


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

This thread ain't dead yet, it just smells bad! :G :F 

gonefishin'


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

I figured this post was dead and then i see it close to the top again. well its horible to say i don't think it is going to hit 200.

Oh well it was fun while it lasted.

BMF :G


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Let's get this party re-started!!!!!!

DIDDY IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,m stay alive ....i think.....


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Alive and kicking!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wave preasent & acounted for!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Sad days = seeing my boat for sale in the driveway.
(thus no GR reports, the Huron Bowl is safe......... for now)


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

I never know there were so much bad grammer and horible spellng out there until I started hanging out in hear.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

CW... representing from the north coast in Port Clinton!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Aep or Bust!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

The "scourge" is present.


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

waterlogged, but doing ok in mansfield... ho, just plain ho


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

If Sean's in, I'm in!!!!!
-Boom Boom


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

What the heck,I am always hanging around and reading nothingness posts LOL


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

WB here......keep'in the dream alive!


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

fishing_marshall here and wishing the rivers would go down and clear up.


----------



## papsage (Jan 18, 2006)

I enjoy reading this site. Am going perch fishing this afternoon on Lake Erie-Kelly's Island area. Tomorrow going Walleye fishing in Canadian waters near Pelee Island, on Saturday, am going to Avon to fish. Will let everyone know how we do.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

mornin' all!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

geowol in the house


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

If it wasn't for the last minute, nothing would get done


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

I figured this post was nothing but a ghost by now. 

BMF !%


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Up and Running......Txtransplant is in the house!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

going fishing.....


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Diddy this thread was almost a year old, LOL......
Soap's here and well


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Ha Ha! Almost a year old and people are still posting on it! Well im here!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Brian on and heading to Mosquito


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

ddd is here and ready for a beer!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm here.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

A little Dazed and still Confused but here anyways!


----------



## Bass-a-Holic (Aug 9, 2005)

Here. Ready for some weekend fishing !!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Had nothing better to do so I read all 17 pages. There goes 10 minutes of my life that I should have been fishing instead of working.


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

cyberpresent


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

wow this goes back a ways


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here now, fishing later...


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

NORTHCOASTBASSER.... Stands up to be counted

Tight Lines to all!!!


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

I'm here, but would rather be fishing.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Close to 200......anyone else out there? Can we make it happen for 
bmffishing 247?   WB


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Here.....


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm here.. better late than never


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Flypilot33 here


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

We the jury find the defendant..... er i mean Sonic, Here!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Ragged Stranger (Jun 27, 2006)

you might not think I'm here, but I am


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

Living in Cocoa,Fl but still like to read all the posts.


----------



## FOBU (Apr 14, 2004)

Fat,Old,Bald,and Ugly FOBU is here


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Ya just gotta love it!!!!


----------



## Millrat (May 20, 2004)

I'm glad I'm still here!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm Here! GO Bucks!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Go Tigers........


----------



## Fun-Outdoors (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's my two bits.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The Chanterelles are up!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I'm STILL here!!   WB


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

CKat is here


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

finally made it


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm here too


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

Really A Busy Summer,hope To Slow Down Soon!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Here , just not fishing much lately


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

little late but I made it!


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

sick and tired of all the rain


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Pennsyltucky makin' it 198. Who will make it 200?

Bueller... Bueller... Bueller...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

dont be afraid to step back into the hook set when hunting the fresh water beast...all other fish are bait... I just love that saying whoever come up with it.
________
Kitchen Measures


----------



## goin'_fishin' (May 5, 2004)

Someone bumped up a one year old thread!


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Fish on. Deer down


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

no fair i wanted to be #200


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't think we've reached the true #200 as some people responded twice.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it i dont get it  OOOH I GET IT KNOW


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

Old Graybeard is still alive and well but is just a "lurker" anymore.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

You still can't get of them Redears


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

WOOO! finally made it to the end. Take me drunk, I'm home!


----------

